# Audigy 4 OEM & ALSA ?

## Lord Spector

Hi

I'm looking for users that have experience with this card under alsa drivers... how well does it work? Does it work at all? What options does the mixer give you (like bass,treble,wave,surround...)? This works with the EMU10k1 driver right?

I have looked at the alsa card matrix so please don't post any urls to that site  :Smile:  I want first hand info on this.

Thanks in advance

Regards

Spector

----------

## metalhead4344

I have an audiology 2 value, which also uses the same driver as yours... but haven't been able to get it to work right, even after enabling support inthe kernel and configuring alsa...

----------

## Lord Spector

lspci tells you that it uses the EMU10k1?

I need someone with audigy 4 OEM to lspci their card  :Smile: 

----------

## Lord Spector

hm looking at http://alsa-project.org/changes/v1-0-10--v1-0-11.txt

it says that the 1.0.11 final release has:

```
emu10k1: Add support for Audigy4 (not Pro)
```

But I would still like to hear a user say: IT WORKS, go buy it!

----------

## Monkeh

I can't say about the 4, but if you're in the US, they still sell OEM 2 ZS cards, which work (almost) perfectly. My only issues are the naming of some things in the mixer, and that it always starts up muted.

----------

## SnEptUne

I have the retail version of that card.  It works fine out of the box with the current kernel.  However, the sound quality isn't too much different from SoundBlaster Live!, although they have finally fixed the few bugs with the synthesizer.

----------

